# Adding DDR2 533 to DDR 400 Slot.



## AndrwJohC (Sep 14, 2008)

I just bought a new motherboard which supports DDR 400 and DDR2 667 RAM. It's easy to notice that DDR2 533 will not fit in a DDR2 667 slot; however, DDR2 533 will fit perfect inside of a DDR 400 slot. Would it be ok for me to add my two sticks of DDR2 533 to the DDR 400 slot without risking any damage to the motherboard?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no is the simpest way to put it.

running two different types and speeds may cause problems.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

DDR and DDR2 will not fit into the same type slot. DDR253 & ddr2667 will fit into the same slot but,as greenbrucelee posted, mixing RAM brands/specs is not a good practice.
Brand & Model Number of the Mobo?


----------



## AndrwJohC (Sep 14, 2008)

ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0 LGA 775 VIA PT880 Pro/PT880 Ultra ATX Intel Motherboard60141691

The 667 RAM is manufactured by PNY.

The 533 RAM is manufactured by CORSAIR.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The two sticks of 533 RAM would be your best option to avoid problems.


----------



## AndrwJohC (Sep 14, 2008)

Tyree said:


> The two sticks of 533 RAM would be your best option to avoid problems.


Would you mind elaborating on that?

I'm currently using the 667 RAM because that is what the motherboard supports. I'm simply asking if it is ok to use the 533 in the DDR 400 slot. Considering that the 533 fits perfect inside of the 400 slot and the motherboard specs.


----------



## Kamykazee (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't know a motherboard could support two different types of memories, but i guess you learn something new everyday.

To my knowledge, DDR2 memories work togheter no matter what their frequency is - the one with the higher frequency will lower its frequency to the lower one and work fine. If the motherboard manufacturer claims it is capable 2 different types of ram, then it running the same type of memory (DDR2) shouldn't be a problem.

But hey that's my opinion, lol

I have tried installing a DDR module into my DDR2 slots and the computer didn't detect the DDR, meaning it wasn't compatible.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some of the Asrock boards take ddr and ddr2 but you can only run one or the other not both at the same time as the voltages are different.

DDR2 667 and DDR2 533 fit in the same slot, there is however 533 ram that is ddr not very common but it's out there.


----------



## AndrwJohC (Sep 14, 2008)

Are you positive about 533 and 667 fitting the same slot? The motherboard is right in front of me as well as a stick of 533 and a stick of 667. The 667 fits, the 533 will not fit. The key is offset from the other by a small amount.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Then the 533 you have is DDR not DDR2 all DDR2 sticks have the same offset and all DDR sticks are the same.

See the image here> http://dhivacpt.blogspot.com/2007/10/difference-between-ddr1-and-ddr2.html


----------

